# Aal im Schwimmteich (Wie kommt er dahin?)



## Schwimmteichler (10. Mai 2005)

Hi, 

Wie in einem anderen Thread beschrieben wollte ich wegen Silikonverunreinigung einen kompletten Wasserwechsel im Schwimmteich machen. Da an der Terassenseite noch ordentlich Sand hinter der Folie abgerutscht ist, war ich ohnehin schon megagefrustet.

Als ich am Sonntag früh das Restwasser mit einer Schmutzuwasserpumpe abpumpen wollte, läuft die Pumpe zwar an, aber es wird kein Wasser gepumpt. Ich gucke unten in die Pumpe rein und sehen einen dicken weißen gummiartigen Ring, der die Pumpe quasi im Inneren abdichtet. Habe zuerst gedacht, das sich das Silikon da irgendwie gesammelt und verdichtet hat. Also nehme ich die Pumpe auseinander und darf Karl den __ Aal begrüßen. Ein 40 cm-Exemplar. Lebt sogar noch. Das was durch das kleine Loch in der Pumpe wie ein weißer Gummiring aussah, war der Bauch vom Aal. Passte hervorragend zu meinen ganzen Unglücken im Moment.

Nun stellt sich natürlich die Frage, wie der Aal in den Teich kam. Ein Nachbar meinte, daß er bei der Größe wohl schon 1 bis 2 Jahre alt ist. Das ein Vogel den eingeschleppt hat und der im Teich aufgewachsen ist, würde ich ausschließen. Wir haben fast das ganze Jahr klares Wasser und es gibt eigentlich auch keine Versteckmöglichkeiten im Teich, so daß wir den Aal dann früher schon mal hätten sehen müssen. Ein anderer Nachbar meinte, das Aale bis zu einem Kilometer wandern. Stimmt das? Ansonsten hat mir den wohl ein Nachbar in den Teich geschmissen...


----------



## Annett (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo Schwimmteichler,

auch ich habe schon davon gehört das Aale nachts bei feuchten Wetter auf Wanderschaft gehen (sollen).
Ob das nur Anglerlatein ist weiß ich allerdings auch nicht ;-)

Aber das ist schon heftig... ein __ Aal in einer Schmutzwasserpumpe.


----------



## Doris (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo Schwimmteichler
Habe mal eben gegoogelt und bin auf einen Satz gestossen, der besagt, dass das Wandern der Aale keine Fabel oder Anglerlatein ist. 
Hier ein Ausschnitt:

Landgang
Es war den Leuten oft ein Rätsel, wie Aale in abgeschlossene Gewässer gelangen können. Des Rätsels Lösung: Die Fische können ihr Element verlassen und recht behände über Land kriechen, wenn es nur feucht genug ist. Dass sie dabei aber Erbsenfelder aufsuchen, um sich dort an den Erbsen zu mästen, ist eine Fabel. Aale sind, wie gesagt, __ Raubfische!

Gefunden unter:


Naß genug war es ja in letzter Zeit schon zum Wandern


----------



## Frank (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo Doris,



			
				Doris schrieb:
			
		

> Dass sie dabei aber Erbsenfelder aufsuchen, um sich dort an den Erbsen zu mästen, ist eine Fabel. Aale sind, wie gesagt, __ Raubfische!



Naja, mag vllt. stimmen, das sie keine Erbsen fressen, aber ich persönlich habe schon mehrere Aale in einem Erbsenfeld gesehen. Vor ca. 10 Jahren jobbte ich nebenberuflich bei einem Lohnunternehmen. Die hatten ein Erbsenfeld ca. 50m vom Königsee in Tecklenburg. (Vllt. kennste den). Eines frühen morgens haben sich der cheffe und ich auf den Weg gemacht, um zu prüfen, ob die Erbsen zum dreschen reif sind. Und siehe da, es tummelten sich dort mehrere Aale im Feld, ob nun zufällig bedingt durch die Wanderschaft dort "durchgeaalt" oder bewusst mag ich nicht beurteilen, auf jeden Fall waren defintiv welche drin. 

Ganz schön ekelig und gruselig wars obendrein auch noch, wir dachten erst, es wären __ Schlangen.


----------



## Schwimmteichler (11. Mai 2005)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. 

Dann will ich mal an einen zugewanderten __ Aal glauben, wobei die nächsten größeren Teiche ca. 1 km entfernt sind und der Aal dann Straßen überqueren mußte etc. 

Hier steht auch
"Aale wandern vor allem nachts, tagsüber ruhen sie meist in Verstecken. Treffen sie auf ein unüberwindlich erscheinendes Hindernis, versuchen sie auch über Land zu wandern."
http://www.faunistik.net/BSWT/OSTEICHTHYES/ANGUILLIFORMES/anguilliformes01.html

Ich habe den Aal in einem örtlichen Fluß ausgesetzt.


----------



## Wasserfloh (11. Mai 2005)

Da kam gestern gerade ein Bericht im TV (Galileo)... über den __ Aal (und seine Schlachtung/räuchern).

der "läuft"/schlängelt sich  tatsächlich übers Land und kann dabei von Kiemen auf Hautatmung umschalten. So kann er schon ganz schön lange Strecken (für einen Fisch eben  )hinter sich bringen.
(gemopst bei Pro7...Galileo)


> Bis zu 20 Stunden kann er im Trockenen überleben.




Wenn der zum laichen geht (war irre weit), dann frist der auch nix mehr und seine Organe, die zur Nahrungsverwertung eben... verkümmern, 
ja verschwinden teilweise ganz     (das müßte mir mal passieren!*scherzt*)


----------



## Schwimmteichler (16. Mai 2005)

Ich habe nun doch den Verdacht, das mir ein Nachbar den __ Aal in den Teich geschmissen hat. Der war vor kurzem Aal angeln... Eigentlich haben wir hier im Neubaugebiet wirklich Glück mit der Nachbarschaft gehabt. Man hilft sich , feiert zusammen etc. Aber wie das immer so ist: Einer macht regelmäßig Stress...

Vielleicht war das die Revanche, weil ich ihn zwischenzeitlich mal gebeten hatte, nicht andauernd irgendwelchen Müll auf seinem Grundstück zu verbrennen. Holz ist ja OK, aber wenn er da massenweise Papier, Bauabfälle, Kunststoffe etc. dazupackt....  Zum einen hatte unsere automatische Lüftungsanlage davon einen bestialischen Gestank ins Haus transportiert und der Winds hat jede Menge verkohlte Papierreste und Kunststoffreste auf unsere Terasse und in den Teich geweht...


----------



## Thorsten (17. Mai 2005)

Hallo Schwimmteichlehrer,

das ist wohl überall so, ein faules Ei ist immer dabei.

Sieht bei unseren Nachbarn nicht anders aus  :?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Mai 2005)

Hallo Schwimmteichler,

der Nachbar muß den __ Aal ja net absichtlich bei dir in den Pool geschmissen haben. Vieleicht ist der aus dem Aaleimer ausgebüchst und hat das naheliegendste Gewässer (deinen Pool) aufgesucht. Aale können scheinbar das Wasser wittern, jedenfalls habe ich beim Angeln festgestellt das abhauende Aale immer den kürzesten Weg zum Wasser nehmen. Einem Angelkollegen ist mal einer im Auto aus dem Eimer geschlängelt . Nach ein paar Tagen hat sich dann seine Frau darüber beschwert das es im Auto penetrant nach Fisch riecht und er endlich mal die Rückbank wieder trocknen sollte. Also Rückbank raus, dabei rumgammelden Aal im feuchten Schaumstoff gefunden. Der dachte wohl auch das das Wasser darin sein Heimatgewässer ist.

MfG Frank


----------



## marsl (24. Mai 2005)

Also um mal licht in all eure thesen zu bringen, ich bin angler hab eine fischereischeiprüfung abgelegt und geh sage und schreibe schon 11 Jahre angeln(also ich bin kompeten ob ihrs glaubt oder net!!!!)  Aale können ohne problem mehr als einen kilometer über land zurücklegen wenn es feuchte nächte, wiesen etc. gibt. Also wenn ihr irgendwo einen Fluss, teich, see habt dann ist der definitiv von dort her gekommen aber wenn einer von deinen Nachbarn sich nen "Scherz" erlaubt hat dann kannste nix machen aber is doch eigentlich schön wenn sich nen __ aal bei dir angesiedelt hat!! ;-)
mfg


----------



## marsl (24. Mai 2005)

Achso und die Geschchte mit dem erbsenfeld ist narürlich absoluter blödsinn aber sonnst ist das kein anglerlatein das aale über land wandern


----------

